# My African Grey



## Maisies-mum (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi, i just thought i would ask for some advise, 

We have an african grey parrot of 9 years and he is constantly picking out his red feathers and also his grey ones. We spray him with a hose (on spray) and he enjoys this alot, He looks like a half plucked chicken. 

Please can you advise or will i need to visit the vet?

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You need to see a specialist avian vet


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Am no expert on parrots,but have you tried a mite spray?
if birds have mites etc they will pluck at their feathers


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

With an AG it's more likely to be a phycological than physical problem.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

This is extremely common amongst Parrots.

It's usually down to boredom and being kept indoors. I've heard stories of Parrot's becoming addicted to the fluid in their newly grown pin feathers during the moult and plucking themselves naked as every new feather emerges. The only thing which I find works is to put them out in an aviary during the summer months. (you can't do it in the winter because it's too cold). It's surprising how they stop plucking their feathers after they've spent time outside during some cool nights.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Does he have toys in his cage? Greys do quite bored quite easily and if this is the case they start to pluck their feathers, stress can also cause this. I would get him checked out to make sure it isn't mites but it is more than likely boredom if stimulation isn't being provided in his cage. We haven't had this problem with Merlin but I always make sure he has different toys - wooden & rope etc., for him to shred & destroy. I also change them at least once a month so that it gives him something different.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Does he have toys in his cage? Greys do quite bored quite easily and if this is the case they start to pluck their feathers, stress can also cause this. I would get him checked out to make sure it isn't mites but it is more than likely boredom if stimulation isn't being provided in his cage. We haven't had this problem with Merlin but I always make sure he has different toys - wooden & rope etc., for him to shred & destroy. I also change them at least once a month so that it gives him something different.


Once they become addicted to feather plucking it's usually too late and providing extra toys and activities no longer stimulates them because their addiction is too strong. However it's still worth trying along with sprays which make their feathers distasteful because ocasionally it can work.

The trick is not to let them get bored to begin with.

I read an article in the Cage & Aviary birds many years about ultra violet lights being used to cure baldness in caged birds. They used a white flourescent tube used by marine fish keepers called a Triton tube which is higher in UV than conventional tubes. All the bald birds grew all their feathers back which proves the importance of UV to any daytime species of animal. Their healthier with it. Birds kept indoors can't sythesise vitimins from natural sunlight which improves their over all condition.


----------



## Geff (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I own 2 rehome Greys who were Pluckers, I firstly Changed their diet from a seed based diet, to a Pelleted High Potency Diet, I also introduced them Palm Fruit Extract on wholemeal toast, just enough toast to spread 1/2 a teaspoon on. This plus an out of cage time of several hours a day, Introduced them to Vegetables and fruit as a treat,as it contains too much sugar, and can grow certain yeasts in the gut.
As they were in a new home, in a new regime, new diet the plucking has stopped. and they are growing feathers, but you may find new feather growth may be red colour, this is due to feather follicle damage.Greys do suffer from absorbtion of vitamin d problems, and so sunshine is invaluable to stimulate this when in the sun. and it gives them more things to look at reducing the tendency to pluck, but be warned they do tend to sound like Blackbirds and Sparrows now LOL. Hope you find this helpful.

Plus I have many toys, which I rotate to give a change to them, they love shredding, so I put cardboard boxes in the cage, filled with newspaper and seal it up with masking tape, and leave them to break into it and chew it to bits, they love them and it occupies them for hours on end.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

What you describe is perfect stimulation for keeping any parrot occupied when kept in a cage and greatly reduces the chances of feather plucking in the future. But unfortunately many people are preoccupied with keeping their pets in a tidy sterile like environment which enevitably leads to boredom and disorders such as feather plucking. 

More should be done by the breeders and pet suppliers to keep portential pet owners informed of this problem with parrots and the quality of life of the animal is of paramount importance more than tidiness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

My friend keeps parrots!
She says they pluck at themselves if stressed! And that they ARE easily stressed!
But expect you know this!
DT


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My friend keeps parrots!
> She says they pluck at themselves if stressed! And that they ARE easily stressed!
> But expect you know this!
> DT


Parrots are a sociable species and adapt to the captive environment very well. Thats why we keep them as pets. Thats why they mimic the sounds we make. If a parrot is tamed correctly and given the due respect it deserves then it will never get stressed. Unfortunately many people do not look after them very well and they are often neglected and become frightened. If a bird is just put in a cage and just fed and kept like an ornament in the corner of a room and their owners exihibit erratic noisy behaviour then they become stressed.

I disagree that parrots are easily stressed. Only neglected or wild caught parrots are easily stressed.


----------

